# I need a second opinion



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Clutch components are considered wear items by GM and not covered under warranty. Kinda like brake pads. If you don't trust the dealerships judgement, have the car taken to another shop for a second opinion. It's extremely difficult to diagnose an issue via the internet. Good luck!


----------



## 93bandit (Mar 2, 2020)

Sounds like the slave cylinder is the issue. GM has a bulletin out on it.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

There's no bulletin on slave cylinders, people need to stop saying this. The bulletin addresses the fluid damper and line, and the elbow. The slave cylinder or actuator gets replaced on the gas vehicles, only because you switch over to diesel components and it's not plug and play with the new line and damper.

It's sounds like your dealer didn't bleed the system properly. Or that you have a bad master cylinder. Bad slave is possible, but you need proper diagnosis. It's very unlikely you need a new disc and plate, especially you developed hydraulic issues immediately after a hydraulic repair. Get back to that dealer and have them take care 9f it. Warranty end date or not, they didn't fix it right.


----------



## B162009 (Aug 26, 2020)

It wasn’t a plug and play it was diesel stock


----------



## B162009 (Aug 26, 2020)

They told me they were going to refix the issue without problem, and if it is indeed the clutch issue they said 725.00 not 3500 the first service advisor for the first repair , no longer works there, the advisor I was dealing with , Friday worked there and this morning “no longer works there”


----------

